# Question On Rear Slide On 250Rs



## NonTypicalCPA (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello, I just picked up a 2009 250rs in great condition and haven't used it camping as of yet. However we did set it up in our yard when we got it and I already have a question for anyone more experienced with this model. I noticed that the rear slide when extended has a "locking" mechanism on the inside of the trailer that appears at first glance to be near useless in its purpose of preventing the slide from being retracted into the trailer. It has a wing nut to tighten down against the frame of the slide. However on ours the wing nut mechanism is screwed into the wall of the trailer and the whole things looks to be coming loose from the wall (screws pulling out of the wall as the wingnut is tightened) Am I not understanding how this functions? I know the newer model has gone to a power rear slide, which makes me think that the 2009 model is a poor design. If it actually is a poor design on my model, has anyone done a mod to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The locking screw is not needed often but it helps keep the slide against the seal to help keep the bugs out. There should be a bit of angle screwed to the slide that the thumb wheel screw is tightened against to hold the slide out. Not really a bad design but also not really needed most of the time.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the 250RS - great choice!

We have a 2009 250RS and have the same problem. It appears that they where placed in such a way to make it somewhat impossible to get them to latch properly to the slide out. I've replaced the screws that came with our trailer with longer sheet metal screws. The one side latches great; however, the other side does not. I've used a small piece of wood to help secure the one side.

I've heard that you don't really need them, but, I secure them each time we camp - to keep the critters out and provide some stability.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. That's good to know about not necessarily needing to use the thumb screws. Any other tips/mods you would like to share on the 250rs? We are excited for the upcoming camping season. Where do you store your bikes during travel? I'm concerned that they would mar up the walls if I put them up front by the bunks. I was thinking about getting a 2 bike bumper rack.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thanks for the info. That's good to know about not necessarily needing to use the thumb screws. Any other tips/mods you would like to share on the 250rs? We are excited for the upcoming camping season. Where do you store your bikes during travel? I'm concerned that they would mar up the walls if I put them up front by the bunks. I was thinking about getting a 2 bike bumper rack.


We don't take any bikes camping, but, I am sure others may have some suggestions.

You may want to consider an electric jack - we have a barker vip 3500 and its plenty for our TT - well worth the investment. We also purchased the cover to keep it protected from the elements. We use the front area for mainly our chairs and storage. The bottom bunk is mainly folded up and stored for most of our trips. We also invested in the balance chocks for stability - you can find these at Camping World.

To make life easier while cranking down the stabilizers, I modified a socket extension to fit into my cordless drill with a socket - lot better than hand cranking!

We just purchased a metal basket type slide out shelf for our pantry next to the refrigerator. I haven't put it in yet...but...those closets are kind of deep and hope this helps....

Keep an eye on your dinette light. The light eventually came loose and came off after one camping trip. We now take the globe off while traveling.

For the refrigerator, you may want to invest in some of those cross bars to keep your food items from shifting around inside. For the stove, we used an old cutting board on top of the burners to create additional counter space.

For supplemental heat, we purchased a duraflame electric stove - this fits nicely against the wall near the dinette and really heats the trailer nicely.

Thats all I have for now and I am sure there are other 250RS owners that will probably add more......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumper bike racks are not reccomended. The bumper isn't designed for the weight and can be twisted off by a bike rack and bikes bouncing down the road. If you want a rack on the back, it's best to add a trailer hitch that connects to the trailer frame.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

I second the discouragement on the bumper bike rack. I purchased a 2" hitch adaptor that connects around the rear bumper. The bikes bounced so badly that I had to stop every 50 miles or so to make sure they had not come off. I used tie downs and all sorts of solutions but to no avail. I now just use the under bunk area. I purchased a bunch of pool noodles and split them in half and placed them anywhere the bikes touched the area under the bunks

With all that said. I think I'm going to post a classified for the bumper/hitch adaptor and the bike rack.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. Keep them coming!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just completed this mod yesterday -fits perfect in the pantry next to the fridge....click here


----------

